# Organic Voices: Ethnic Inspiration



## organic-samples (Jul 5, 2018)

Available now: Organic Voices - Ethnic Inspiration

Intro price offer until 17th August (€39 instead of €59)​
http://www.organic-samples.com/ethnic-inspiration (https://www.organic-samples.com/ethnic-inspiration)​






​

Extensive true legato sampling, no synthetic half steps for enhanced realism

4 microphone positions (Close, Mains stereo, Outriggers, Surround)

Recorded in a large hall to capture natural reflections

Also dry patches without reverb for more flexibility

Pre-mixed patches for an instant full sound out-of-the-box

Speed by velocity functionality

Engine analyzing in real-time the playing to trigger natural releases (no infinite loops)

Short and longer legato samples, which affect the moment of the natural release trigger

Same note repetition samples

2x RRs via neighbours zones

Lite patches and option to purge any microphone position

4 different interval attacks (from one major 2nd down to one major 2nd up)

Option to switch between accentuated and soft release samples
Manual (PDF) available https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFWuQvpO-Txn1wUU7dqVxpve69WyekF5/view (here).


https://www.organic-samples.com/ethnic-inspiration
​


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jul 5, 2018)

Impressive sample quality! This is the first I've heard of you. Your Solo Opera legatos are remarkable as well! And the 9 Euro Bösendorfer is quite a bargain!


----------



## organic-samples (Jul 6, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Impressive sample quality! This is the first I've heard of you. Your Solo Opera legatos are remarkable as well! And the 9 Euro Bösendorfer is quite a bargain!



Thank you very much. After our "Organic Voices Vol. 1: Solo Opera" library we wanted to maintain that level of expressiveness but with a quite unusual singing technique... which hasn't been sampled that much yet.

More infos to come soon.
Frank


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 6, 2018)

I really liked the Solo Opera. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 6, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> I really liked the Solo Opera. Looking forward to this!



I watched the walkthrough of that one and was impressed.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow, really nice demo! Looking forward to the release.
And I agree with what's been said above, your solo opera library is great.


----------



## Henu (Jul 8, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> I really liked the Solo Opera. Looking forward to this!



Seconded! I'm already thinking about the possibilities this can open up with the same scripting.


----------



## organic-samples (Jul 9, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> I watched the walkthrough of that one and was impressed.



Thanks for your comment. A new walkthrough for "Ethnic Inspiration" will pop up soon when the library will be released (probably at the end of this week). Just so everyone knows what the library is about and how to use it before buying.

Frank


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 9, 2018)

organic-samples said:


> Thanks for your comment. A new walkthrough for "Ethnic Inspiration" will pop up soon when the library will be released (probably at the end of this week). Just so everyone knows what the library is about and how to use it before buying.
> 
> Frank



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice inspiration, keep it up!


----------



## FrenchTubist (Jul 12, 2018)

It sounds nice !


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jul 12, 2018)

Is that really different midi notes? It sounds so good!


----------



## organic-samples (Jul 14, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> Is that really different midi notes? It sounds so good!


We guarantee it's the case! We will publish a tutorial with @Maxime Luft who will show how the library has been used in the track. The library will be available on Thursday or Friday... We just want to make sure everything works fine until then.

Frank


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 19, 2018)

Any news on when it will be available?


----------



## organic-samples (Jul 19, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Any news on when it will be available?



In 24 hours at the latest... I just rendered the mp4 file for the walkthrough and will upload it tomorrow on Youtube. All the links for the download will be posted in this thread as well.

See you tomorrow,

Frank


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 20, 2018)

My walkthrough for the library is now online! Go check it out and don't hesitate to ask us here in the forum for further details. I'm particularly satisfied with the library and I hope you will enjoy this instrument as much as I do  


​


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow, you really nailed it down!


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 20, 2018)

Maxime Luft said:


> My walkthrough for the library is now online! Go check it out and don't hesitate to ask us here in the forum for further details. I'm particularly satisfied with the library and I hope you will enjoy this instrument as much as I do
> 
> 
> ​



I'm impressed! That's really something new what you succeeded to do there. Goes beyond that normal legato/slur thing...
thumbs up!


----------



## organic-samples (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks Maxime for your tutorial. The library is now available at an introductory price until 17th August at:

https://www.organic-samples.com/ethnic-inspiration

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFWuQvpO-Txn1wUU7dqVxpve69WyekF5/view (Click here) to take a look at the manual (PDF).


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 20, 2018)

organic-samples said:


> Thanks Maxime for your tutorial! The library is now available at an introductory price until 17th August at:
> 
> https://www.organic-samples.com/ethnic-inspiration
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFWuQvpO-Txn1wUU7dqVxpve69WyekF5/view (Click here) to take a look at the manual (PDF).


EDIT: Problem solved. It was a personal Internet issue. Organic Samples has nothing to do with it. Cheers!

Hi there,

A 8.7 GB download is too big. You should split it in four 2 GB files instead. It took me four hours to download the whole thing, and it crashed three times. As a result, I got corrupt files, and my Kontakt tells me that I have two files missing:
- OutriggersLeg_65_longer_24.wav
- OutriggersLeg_65_longer_25.wav

So I have to wait another four hours to see if it works this time.

But what works sounds VERY nice.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 20, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A 8.7 GB download is too big. You should split it in four 2 GB files instead. It took me four hours to download the whole thing, and it crashed three times. As a result, I got corrupt files, and my Kontakt tells me that I have two files missing:
> - OutriggersLeg_65_longer_24.wav
> ...



just get a download manager. alot of companys dont split up big files, and download managers help. you can even pause the download and continue whenever you wish.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 20, 2018)

Heroix said:


> just get a download manager. alot of companys dont split up big files, and download managers help. you can even pause the download and continue whenever you wish.


But the download starts automatically. There is no options.


----------



## Øivind (Jul 20, 2018)

Chrome has a built in download manager with the basics. If you head into the Downloads section (CTRL+J). Should be options to pause, resume and retry. Not 100% sure that the retry here will resume where it broke or start the download from scratch.

If that does not work, there are tons of browser download manager extensions/plug-ins for the most popular browsers which will take over the regular download in the browser. I have not tried any tho, so i can't recommend any.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 20, 2018)

oivind_rosvold said:


> Chrome has a built in download manager with the basics. If you head into the Downloads section (CTRL+J). Should be options to pause, resume and retry. Not 100% sure that the retry here will resume where it broke or start the download from scratch.
> 
> If that does not work, there are tons of browser download manager extensions/plug-ins for the most popular browsers which will take over the regular download in the browser. I have not tried any tho, so i can't recommend any.


It's the Chrome automatic downloader that I'm using, with the pause and cancel options. It's just that at some point, I get a "network failure" message. I can make it work again by hitting Resume, but when unzipping, I get corruption messages.


----------



## organic-samples (Jul 20, 2018)

@Robo Rivard I sent you a message and I hope that your problem is solved by now.

By the way I just set up a download manager option for those with an unstable internet connection.

Frank


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 20, 2018)

organic-samples said:


> On the download page you will also find our tips on how to download the library (https://www.organic-samples.com/download-tips). We recommend using Firefox and its free "Downthemall" download manager as it works fine, even when you shut down your computer in the middle of a download.
> 
> @Robo Rivard I sent you a message and I hope that your problem is solved by now.
> 
> ...


Yes, I got your message, thanks! Great sounding library! It's ERA Codex quality!


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jul 21, 2018)

The download went fast, got the links directly after purchase and I'm more than satisfied. 
Instantly inspiring instrument.

Thumbs up!


----------



## organic-samples (Jul 21, 2018)

midi-et-quart said:


> The download went fast, got the links directly after purchase and I'm more than satisfied.
> Instantly inspiring instrument.
> 
> Thumbs up!



Thank you. If you have any questions about the library, don't hesitate to share them here


----------



## FrenchTubist (Jul 22, 2018)

I just installed the library, very realistic sound!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 23, 2018)

@FrenchTubist Hey Pierre, thanks for your support! 
I hope you're satisfied with it.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 5, 2018)

How easy or difficult would it be to add support for Scala tuning files, or something similar? I would like to use Ethnic Inspirations with Middle Eastern instruments that might not be tuned to standard Western scales. I notice that you are already doing some pitch shifting for neighbor borrowing.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 5, 2018)

Why did you choose 32 bit samples rather than 24 bit? That's 33 per cent more disk space. Can anybody really hear the difference?

Is there any chance there might be a 16 bit or 24 bit alternative in the future? Embertone did that with their larger libraries, at least for a while.


----------



## organic-samples (Aug 5, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> Why did you choose 32 bit samples rather than 24 bit? That's 33 per cent more disk space. Can anybody really hear the difference?
> 
> Is there any chance there might be a 16 bit or 24 bit alternative in the future? Embertone did that with their larger libraries, at least for a while.



Hi there, yes a light version with 24 and maybe also 16 bit will be added soon.
The 32 bit value comes from the denoising tools, and yes, with 24 bit you clearly won't hear any difference at all.

This project has taken quite a lot of time, no one here has complained about any kind of legato bug or some kind of inconsistency. It's rather the opposite. So we did not want to lose any more time and skipped that one step. Sorry for that.

Concerning the tuning, everything is at 440hz but you can adapt the samples by changing the default "Tune" value (by displaying the "Master" in Kontakt). You can also press "shift" and fine-tune the "Tune" knob of the patch with your mouse. It shouldn't be that difficult to incorporate Ethnic Inspiration into a middle eastern sounding cue, this library has been designed for fitting in lots of different genres.

Dirk Ehlert has for example showed how the library might be a superb addition to a bold and epic soundtrack.

_Edit:_
Just exported the 24 bit version, would you really be interested in a 16 bit version @rrichard63 ?
Tomorrow everything should be uploaded and added to the download page.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you for the prompt reply The 24 bit samples will definitely help. I would download and use 16 bit samples if they were available, but don't really need that.

My question about tuning wasn't about changing A = 440hz to another number. It was about changing the intervals between the notes in a scale. This is sometimes called "temperment" and/or "microtuning". After posting yesterday, I learned that Kontakt comes with a factory script called Microtuning. It won't work with many commercial libraries, but it demonstrates what I mean.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello @rrichard63 , Frank told me that the 24 bit version is now online and that the 16 bit one will be available by tomorrow. We don't have the best internet connection in our office but at least it's stable!

I had a quick go with the library combined with the "Microtuning" factory script, it worked great. As we sampled each semitone I recommend you deactivate the RR function at first for the most natural result.
By the way, you can't change the tuning by + / - 50 cents with the factory script, but you probably already know.

All samples (sustains / legatos and the different types of releases) are mapped to their respective note, that's why our engine doesn't have any problems with this factory script.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 6, 2018)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hello @rrichard63 , Frank told me that the 24 bit version is now online and that the 16 bit one will be available by tomorrow. We don't have the best internet connection in our office but at least it's stable!
> 
> I had a quick go with the library combined with the "Microtuning" factory script, it worked great. As we sampled each semitone I recommend you deactivate the RR function at first for the most natural result.
> By the way, you can't change the tuning by + / - 50 cents with the factory script, but you probably already know.
> ...



Thank you. This is very helpful information and much appreciated.


----------



## organic-samples (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi there, just to clarify: now everyone who has bought Ethnic Inspiration may download either the 24 or 16 bit version by following the links you got in the confirmation email. We think that many here might prefer a lighter 16 bit version for their SSDs.

I will set up the same option for our other libraries during this week-end, thanks again rrichard63 for your input.

Frank


----------



## musicisum (Aug 12, 2018)

Could you maybe add a patch with some keyswitches to chose between the different starting intervals?
I do like this concept very much but am less familiar with controllers than with keyswitches... Thanks again for this brilliant instrument!


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 13, 2018)

organic-samples said:


> Dirk Ehlert has for example showed how the library might be a superb addition to a bold and epic soundtrack.



Where could we see this ? Sorry if I missed an obvious link to it, I can't find it...


----------



## organic-samples (Aug 13, 2018)

@musicisum Hello, yes we got this same request a few days ago and these patches will be available during this week.

@Fry777 I posted the link in the first post of this thread, but here again the link to his composing session where he built a track around Ethnic Inspiration. He plays the entire finished track at 2:05:35


----------



## organic-samples (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi there, just to remind everybody that the intro price is ending by tomorrow. 

Thanks for your great support so far.


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 16, 2018)

Just noticed this patch in the manual:

"Double tracking stereo.nki: Here, the left and right channels will trigger different samples, resulting in a big stereo effect."

That's a cool idea!


----------



## midi-et-quart (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah I really like these patches as well! Looking forward to their next libraries, definitely great stuff there and a promising company.


----------



## organic-samples (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you, there is definitely more to come.

Only 3 hours left before the promo price ends at 23:59 PDT, take the opportunity if you haven't yet!
The discounted bundle with Solo Opera will also last this long.

Best,
Frank


----------



## axb312 (Oct 13, 2018)

organic-samples said:


> @musicisum Hello, yes we got this same request a few days ago and these patches will be available during this week.
> 
> @Fry777 I posted the link in the first post of this thread, but here again the link to his composing session where he built a track around Ethnic Inspiration. He plays the entire finished track at 2:05:35



Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi there, just wanted to share that little track which features our library & will come tonight on german TV:



By the way, the re-launch of our products has been delayed as we had to redo lots of things to set up properly the way our products are being sold.
It foremost has to do with how we deal with VAT and how our clients can download our products as fast possible. More infos coming soon.


----------

